# Roasters in Ireland!



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I know this is primarily a UK based forum but I am located in Ireland and wondering if anybody on here has any information for Irish based roasters?

All i know of now are 3FE who I buy from at the moment. Just seeing what else is out there.

Thanks,

Simon.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

I have used: http://pureroastcoffee.co.uk/

They sell through: http://www.discountcoffee.ie/

I have used a lot of their Temple Bar and Sumatra and enjoyed it as espresso and Americano drinks


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

3FE are very good at what they do tbf.

Other Irish Roasters worth a look imo are

CloudPicker - http://cloudpickercoffee.ie/

Bailies are very good and also roast for Coffee Angel afaik - https://www.bailiescoffee.com/

Badger and Dodo are another lot to have a look at - https://badgeranddodo.ie/

Beyond the above three, there are lots more.

Ponaire from limerick had some good press but I havent tried their beans. Java Republic might look a bit too mainstream, but some of their single origin stuff is very very good. Cinema coffee project up in louth have had some good beans. I havent had them in a while though. Bell Lane in Mullingar have some nice espresso blends, and are former bewleys/javarepublic folks for the most part. Very experienced crowd behind a young seeming company there.

If I was to only try one roaster from the above, I'd go with CloudPicker.

Lots of good coffee around at the moment though.


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

steveholt said:


> 3FE are very good at what they do tbf.
> 
> Other Irish Roasters worth a look imo are
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the info! I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Root and branch in Belfast also worth checking out as well as the above.

http://rootandbranch.coffee/


----------

